# Unknown kitten



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

Today I came home to find a little kitten dead by my driveway. I've never noticed it before in the neighborhood and I wonder if it was dumped. Poor baby! It had been hit by a car. 

It didn't look to be very many months old. Maybe four or five. I cried and cried, having just lost my sweet Aggie a few weeks ago. It just makes you feel so sad and helpless. 

It looks as though someone moved it off the road (probably thought it was ours and wanted to be sure we saw it). On this road it's like a mark of honor if someone takes the time to get the body out of traffic. 

I wish people would take more care. I really do. Sometimes it can't be helped, I know, but a lot of it is just carelessness. 

Rest in peace, little one. I hope your brief life was happy.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

That is so nice of you to cherish the little kitten's memory
I am terribly sorry you had to go through this, especially after having suffered the loss of your kitty.
Rest in peace, little kitten


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You have been through a lot of heartache lately.  We share your grief, but take joy in knowing that both Aggie and the kitten are now surrounded by love beyond our comprehension. God bless.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)




----------

